# DEBUDDING CREAM??????



## sandyj (Jan 5, 2009)

I was at Mills Fleet Farm yesterday and saw something to debud goats. It was some sort of medication/cream. It said it permanently debudded goats. Just put it on 3 - 4 week goat buds (about the size of a quarter and keep the goat separated from the others for about 6 hours). Is this possible? I thought the horns needed to be burned off some how to be permanent. 
sandyj


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Disbudding cream isn't widely used in goats because it is a very caustic substance. It can be accidently rubbed on other body parts and cause serious damage. It is more widely used in cattle.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I have heard it is not suitable for goats, since it can run in eyes etc.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have not used it but from what I hear it kills the bud by a chemical burn. So youhave to be careful that the kid doesnt nurse off mom and hit his head on her udder or belly causing the transfer. Now i have never used it like I said so I dont know if after the 6 hours it isnt as caustic or it dries :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally would never use it. I have heard to many negative things about it and when I can disbud with an iron so easily and fast - it makes it a better choice for me


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I know someone who used to use it and most of the goats it was used on have scurs now...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The paste is basically an acid...my first mini buck was "disbudded" this way...as was his wether brother...my buck grew massive and deformed horns...the wether had nasty scurs...and IMO...does not work!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Stay away from disbudding paste. It's archaic, actually made more for cattle, can cause blindness and you have to keep a goat still for like half an hour. Not worth it.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree... I have heard nothing but negative things and it is so dangerous to both you and the goats. I personally would never use it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, agreed w/ what everyone said....definately wouldn't use the stuff.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Well from the sounds of it, I would rather use the disbudding iron lol


----------

